

Operation troll the nsa - jlengrand
http://www.trollthensa.com/

======
qxcv
Let's see:

1) Served over raw HTTP so that Uncle Sam can add your request to his
database.

2) Twitter and Facebook buttons up in the top right-hand corner in case you
feel like associating your real-world identity with trollthensa.com.

3) The Big G's analytics running in the background just in case Twitter and
Facebook didn't collect enough data.

4) All Javascript and typefaces served from CDNs.

5) Email hosted on... GMail. Because Google haven't been accused of granting
the US Government carte-blanche access to their users' emails. Ever.

But don't worry, because they got their domain through DomainsByProxy, notable
champions of Internet freedom!

This is why the PRISM leak won't change anything. It's all well and good to
say "I'm OUTRAGED over what's going on", but it doesn't absolve you of the
responsibility to start taking privacy seriously and reducing (or eliminating)
your dependence on services which could trivially compromise your users' data.

------
bifrost
This was tried back when Eschelon was made public, didn't do much...

~~~
jlengrand
I found the text interestingly well written more than anything else. I guess
it indeed won't make any noticeable change.

~~~
fakeer
What if you send it to WH? Maybe they have a disk space cap too.

~~~
jlengrand
That would be direct targeting. Originally, the mail can be send to whoever
you want.

------
gzur
[http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/N/NSA-line-
eater.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/N/NSA-line-eater.html)

------
rfvtgb123
i think these guys are seriously underestimating the computing power the nsa
has accumulated.

~~~
Jach
And the algorithms. If they are intercepting everything and make use of
anything like 'data finds data', these will just be ignored.

~~~
rfvtgb123
Exactly. Filtering out this pre-known email is even trivial. And in a world
where AIs write stories
([http://narrativescience.com](http://narrativescience.com)) I'm pretty sure
the nsa does a lot more than filtering for keywords.

------
evilrevolution
This is dumb.

